# What types of businesses wont you plow ?



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

After 30 years of playing in the snow there are some businesses i wont plow .

1. convience stores or any 24 hour establishments 
2. gas stations
3. gravel parking lots
4. CAR DEALERSHIPS


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Usually restaurants, most of them don't care about their lots, and well wait until there is 6 inches of packed snow before they call then be pissed off, when you tell them you won't do it for the per push price because it takes you 5 times the effort to do.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Agree to 3 and 4


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I dont plow the ones that dont pay


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

hydro_37;1111755 said:


> I dont plow the ones that dont pay


Usually find that out after the fact


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't plow for "friends". They always call, ask how much, then can't believe what I charge. When asked why they called me for a bid they say that the previous service sucked. Tell them that our service doesn't "suck", which is why you called, and why we charge what we do. I never end with those jobs and they still complain year after year. Just as well.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mdirrigation;1111742 said:


> After 30 years of playing in the snow there are some businesses i wont plow .
> 
> 1. convience stores or any 24 hour establishments
> 2. gas stations
> 4. CAR DEALERSHIPS


Bingo! Can't think of any others aside from these.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

car dealerships for sure


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Gas stations!


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

mother-in-laws house. let her be stranded.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

viper881;1111914 said:


> car dealerships for sure


especially used car dealerships...owned by immigrant indian ppl...that was the worst $50 ever....

And they get pissed when you won't pull out their broken down cars that they are selling for over 10K lol... I told 'em I wasn't a tow company and that he was already getting the deal of a life time. Needless to say I let that go to my competitors


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Numbers 3 and 4. I refuse...too much liability with the car dealer

Number 2 just gets charged a lot more

Number 1 means extra tips back and extra salt which means only on a per push contract. I'll take there money


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

One year (long long ago) we had a lot with a Bar, a 24/7 convenience store and a ATM. Never again


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Home owner assocs. they always run out of funds. here in ohio most don't budget snow removal in there expenses.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

to the above: The HOA i won this year was very professional in their bid packet and what they were looking for in a contractor, as much as I had to provide, I was glad because it would have weeded out any "low cost operator". The president was a retired construction company owner so at least he had some contractor experience.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

Car dealerships gravel lots and busy trucking yards


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

No More Business'. HOA and single resi' ONLY And ........NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER again ,, Cstore gas stations!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What do you guys have against gas stations?

I do them and don't have a problem with them.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

DaytonBioLawns;1111980 said:


> especially used car dealerships...owned by immigrant indian ppl...that was the worst $50 ever....


$50 to plow a car dealership? Was it a 1 car driveway? I won't comment on the racial issues here....


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Scottscape;1112050 said:


> Home owner assocs. they always run out of funds. here in ohio most don't budget snow removal in there expenses.


Yep and all the stupid cars with there bumpers hanging way out. Or the complaints that its to early. Or only salt if requested etc etc headache!


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

storage facilities.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

cretebaby;1112179 said:


> What do you guys have against gas stations?
> 
> I do them and don't have a problem with them.


My personal problem with them is that the ones we used to do are 24/7 and they always wanted to be clean and that the customers would do nothing but get in the way. They also could not wait 2 seconds for you to make their life a little easier.

Just my expierence with them.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;1112319 said:


> the ones we used to do are 24/7 and they always wanted to be clean .


That is a bad thing?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1112438 said:


> That is a bad thing?


It turns into a bad thing if you dont bid them right...i.e. Lowball.....

Made some Good money plowing Gas stations....


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Dont mind plowing gas stations or 24/7 stores, made a bunch of money on them they always want to be clean so bid them per push and push every few inches. Gravel lots and car dealerships suck but other than that I will plow most lots.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Get a bad winter with an HOA and they shell out more than their budget. You won't have it the following year. Theres always a new treasurer, a new president.


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

Mdirr
You forgot condos. A hundred bosses for one account. Gas stations are a garaunteed accident waiting to happen. Good list.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Gas Stations!!!


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

Scottscape
Guess you got condo burn. Protect you sanity, phase away from condos before they suck the last bit of blood from u!


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

Scottscape;1112639 said:


> Get a bad winter with an HOA and they shell out more than their budget. You won't have it the following year. Theres always a new treasurer, a new president.


I've never had this problem with my my HOA's. I'm thinking however, no matter what you plow it's a state of mind thing. If you like waiting 12 minutes to make a single pass across the front of the store than C-stores are your deal. Sh!t like that and I'm like to get out and wring some IDIOTS neck.


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

plowatnight;1112766 said:


> I've never had this problem with my my HOA's. I'm thinking however, no matter what you plow it's a state of mind thing. If you like waiting 12 minutes to make a single pass across the front of the store than C-stores are your deal. Sh!t like that and I'm like to get out and wring some IDIOTS neck.


If u never had that problem im guessing u flat rate bill with no extra charges for the season. If not, u should be thanking god for your hoa's.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, some of you guys are picky. I will plow anything I can bid on, and charge accordingly. I have no issue adjusting a price to the job. I do a few gas stations, 2 24 hour CVS stores, 4 small car lots and sub in a strip mall/apartment complex. I do not plow like a sissy (you are the one in the truck with the heavy bumper) and generally do what I need to get done. 

Your contract should be worded so that you can get in and out and cars left are not your issue. Its amazing how well people work with you when its there issue. If cars aren't moved in my lots, they get plowed in. Period.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I wouldnt call it being picky , I call it experience


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

TSherman;1112828 said:


> Wow, some of you guys are picky. I will plow anything I can bid on, and charge accordingly. I have no issue adjusting a price to the job. I do a few gas stations, 2 24 hour CVS stores, 4 small car lots and sub in a strip mall/apartment complex. I do not plow like a sissy (you are the one in the truck with the heavy bumper) and generally do what I need to get done.
> 
> Your contract should be worded so that you can get in and out and cars left are not your issue. Its amazing how well people work with you when its there issue. If cars aren't moved in my lots, they get plowed in. Period.


Its not how good the owner is...its when you have 5 or 10 trucks out there working for u. Three copies of you will get the same production from six trucks working for you.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

plowguy43;1112197 said:


> $50 to plow a car dealership? Was it a 1 car driveway? I won't comment on the racial issues here....


It was a tiny urban one in Dayton... One of those ones that you look at and would never buy a car from no matter how cheap it seems!! ....Let's just say that the comment of mine wasn't racist since he was the one being racist lol. He didn't like/trust white people with his money. He told me that.... Piece o'crap guy if you ask me... I service people of all races..but man he made me think twice on the next lot like his....


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd also add some grocery stores (little town ones) aweful pay...


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Mdirrigation;1112837 said:


> I wouldnt call it being picky , I call it experience


Yes indeed....................!


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Storage facilites! Drifting snow off flat roofs suck and with a straight blade it is a nightmare when the manager tells you he doesnt want any snow against the doors. Lanes that are 600 ft long and 14 ft wide takes 15 min a piece to clear all the snow from. 2 trucks made it alot easier though


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

i try to avoid drives with tight turn around loops and coble stone drives


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

gas stations suck


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Scottscape;1112050 said:


> Home owner assocs. they always run out of funds. here in ohio most don't budget snow removal in there expenses.


Most HOA's have pretty tight budgets. I have never seen one run out of money. Also most of them no what they want for services and won't settle for low bid.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Mr.Freezzz;1112297 said:


> Yep and all the stupid cars with there bumpers hanging way out. Or the complaints that its to early. Or only salt if requested etc etc headache!


All I see is $ in my pocket with HOA's. You will have complaints no matter where you plow. I have 15 yrs experience with HOA's and have only found 1 to be a pain in the a$$. But, what's good for me may not be good for you.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Driveways Suck


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Ya, Residential driveways do suck. Tried it about 13 yrs ago. Never again.


----------



## deereequipment (Jul 12, 2007)

Mdirrigation;1111742 said:


> After 30 years of playing in the snow there are some businesses i wont plow .
> 
> 1. convience stores or any 24 hour establishments
> 2. gas stations
> ...


Pretty much the same list you have here, and probably for the same reasons!


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

1-gas stations
2-senior living condo-type 'community' developments; tiny drives, too many islands, & nowhere to put piles
3-car dealer (ask me how I know)
4-indian/arab business owners (ask me how I know) if that offends you, TOO BAD 
5-most businesses with gravel lots; some are better than others
6-lots with chunked up / ate up potholes & craters everywhere (my truck has been rebuilt too many times lol)
7-penny-pinching rich people; they're never happy & try to find things to back out of paying you
8-nursing homes with too small a budget & no where to put the snow (ask me again how I know)
thats about it- 2,5, & 6 are sometimes negotiable if I can get a great price for doing it, tho


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I hate plowing strip clubs , the guys seem to take too long of a break


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Mdirrigation;1115614 said:


> I hate plowing strip clubs , the guys seem to take too long of a break


Did you get paid in one's? Lol


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Mdirrigation;1112837 said:


> I wouldnt call it being picky , I call it experience


picky.....experience....if you were that experienced I guess you could be picky! I have a lot of experience, but very little paying my own bills on the truck...so I can't be as picky. For it being all I have, I guess I don't know how well you guys have it.


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

We do several 24 HR convenience stores with gas pumps and I would take them over any condo association. To many bosses.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My insurance company talked me out of gas stations so I dont do those. I hate apartment complexes because people will always be in the way, they come at all hours of the day/night and never fail to park in the worst possible spot. Yet I always take them on since I cant turn down money. Small "mom & pop" businesses stink too because they dont have the money or at least wont spend it


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

HOA's =


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

cretebaby;1112179 said:


> what do you guys have against gas stations?
> 
> I do them and don't have a problem with them.


gas stations are the number one worst payers at least by me in nj
and they always want more then expected and its stop n go stop n go cars keep coming and they dont care that your plowing the lot for them to get threw or not your in there way and gas stations call you all day and night for the lousy 50-100 bucks you charge never again will i do a gas station tell them to go buy there own truck .


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

yardsmith;1115516 said:


> 1-gas stations
> 2-senior living condo-type 'community' developments; tiny drives, too many islands, & nowhere to put piles
> 3-car dealer (ask me how I know)
> 4-indian/arab business owners (ask me how I know) if that offends you, TOO BAD
> ...


:laughing: its true though


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

4-indian/arab business owners (ask me how I know) if that offends you, TOO BAD 

Just a real pain in the a$$. You quote $100 they want to pay $30.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

TSherman;1115661 said:


> picky.....experience....if you were that experienced I guess you could be picky! I have a lot of experience, but very little paying my own bills on the truck...so I can't be as picky. For it being all I have, I guess I don't know how well you guys have it.


Been plowing since 1981 , got experience , definatly can be picky , since day 1 , all my trucks and equipment were paid for when I aquired them . Everything is paid for , new ? no , but they are reliable . I know what works for me , what I need to make and what I will charge . My equipment will sit before I will run it cheap , or run it hard.


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Mdirrigation;1116835 said:


> Been plowing since 1981 , got experience , definatly can be picky , since day 1 , all my trucks and equipment were paid for when I aquired them . Everything is paid for , new ? no , but they are reliable . I know what works for me , what I need to make and what I will charge . My equipment will sit before I will run it cheap , or run it hard.


I also would rather have my equipment sit in my shop then work it hard and cheap.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Mdirrigation;1116835 said:


> Been plowing since 1981 , got experience , definatly can be picky , since day 1 , all my trucks and equipment were paid for when I aquired them . Everything is paid for , new ? no , but they are reliable . I know what works for me , what I need to make and what I will charge . My equipment will sit before I will run it cheap , or run it hard.


I never finance anything...including my home. I agree with staying home over breaking even...but I don't think that was the point of the conversation we were having. And its certainly not hard to plow those establishments. It can more more challenging, but thats why they would pay more than a lot with nothing in it that any amatuer can do.

Don't get me wrong, if you as a customer don't like my price I would not drop my pants for you. All you can do is sell yourself, and your reputation. If thats not enough so be it. And I certainly won't plow with newer stuff either! My best truck is a 1994 F250 with 65,000 miles. I choose to plow with less expensive stuff and make more money. The only time it really bothers me is when I drive by the dealer, or my brother picks up another new truck. But hell, new for me is like 8 years old!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't bid a lot in about 4 years, and that was for an existing customer who owns two other places I plow. Most of current customers I've had for about 15 years. Every year I send my contracts out, and back they come. I have just the right amount for me to plow with my one truck now, and have no plans to go back to running multiple units and having employees. I've done HOA's, and I hate 'em, mainly because I don't like doing sidewalks, and it's really hard to find decent help in that area. I've done gas stations and i don't mind them. The ones I used to do I'd pre-treat with heavy salt, and with all the traffic through them, there usually wasn't much left to clean up later. At this point, unless I lose some customers, I would only avoid anything that required any shoveling/sidewalk work unless it was very little.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I could make alot of money plowing the stuff you guys dont want to.
and example would be how I showed 1 gas station owner the difference plowing his lot with a truck and a skid steer with downpressure.. its not much more per time but it does a better job. clean lot = more customers. well he was natually always the guy looking for the best deal. everyone knows it and im not actually that cheap however becasue people know he is cheap, they have called me casue they see me plowing it and think, "he must be a good price"

hoa's have money it just comes in at 1 time during the month... but it comes in all year round. so 12 payments for snow works great. I have an complex with 38 houses that pays me a cheque on the 7th of every month... for that option they had to sign for 3 years.
thats. I actualy prefer this account because it would allow me to ofset and equipment purchase with a monthly payment. 

places with lots of islands - yes please! if there is something that no one else wants to do...I want to do it. It usually means it pays well.


----------



## lmenterprises (Oct 29, 2010)

Try doing a huge limo company....guys park everywhere becuase the cars have little to no traction...2 million dollars worth of vehicles parked outside, very little places to put the snow....have to open up, and wait till all cars are cleaned off entirely have those moved then clean where they wer parked, then they go back into place and do the front of building where they are also parked....woof


----------



## lmenterprises (Oct 29, 2010)

and to add......i do it for free.....it's my wife's business
lol


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

1. Ex girlfriends driveways, they still think you owe them something?
2. 2 track roads 3/8 of a mile back to some city slickers cabin and he wants it done for 50 bucks but not until there is 5 inches of snow and I have to do it in total V mode all the way back to a hill straight up to the front door of the cabin with a 30 foot drop off on both sides straight into a lake and no place to turn around. the wrecker couldnt make it back there anyway
3. No place that I have to drive over 12 minutes to get there.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

GREAT! I have just taken on my first dealership. I have worked in a dealership in the past and hopefully there won't be any problems. I'm charging by the hour knowing that I'll spend time waiting for cars to be moved.


----------



## Freedom Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

I do 1 gas station and its a pain cause its on a corner where everyone cuts through so I learned to make a big pile of snow at the entrance to block them while I plow or I get one of my other drivers there and we just do it fast but its great otherwise cause I charge for salt but most cars drag salt in from street so I don't have to use that much

I do 4 tim hortons/ wendy's drive thru's and they such cause you always have to make 2 trips but I charge for salt each time so thats ok

I do a storage unit but I have it in contract that I plow once and then there service guys clear all doors and walkways and I come back and charge for salt each time
I do some buildings and they are cool

I do 2 large cemetaries and yes its a bit scary especially when the salter gets jammed and you get out to fix it and hear noises but you get used to it 

All my buildings are per season price charged monthly and most charged per salting application so its pretty good money and just have to know to charge more on places you have to go back to.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

I plow mostly residentials with the occasional restaurant or appartment bulding. 

The only residentials I wouldn't do are: 
1. Steep driveways
2. places where I can't push snow onto the street (around here all snow goes to the street)
3. People who try to negotiate. I have equipment and employees to pay.
4. Houses on one way streets. I have 2 clients on a one way street, never again!

As for appartment buildings/condos, I have a rule. I pass once through out the storm to open up and its up to who ever is in charge to call me once all cars are removed. I have 5 places like this and it has worked fine for the last 6 years

I have one used car parking lot. Its about 200ft wide x 700ft long. All the snow goes to the back. I also go there once during the storm to clear in front of the entrance and after the storm 
when he is ready, its a $95/hr 4 hour minimum charge if I'm with my tractor or 75$/hr 4 hour minimum per truck if I have 2 trucks on the lot. That place is a joke. I drive away with a check of 6-700$ every time he calls. Which is every storm.


----------



## Willis Concrete (Jan 9, 2009)

rofoth6;1111945 said:


> mother-in-laws house. let her be stranded.


I like that


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Freedom Dave;1118206 said:


> I do 1 gas station and its a pain cause its on a corner where everyone cuts through so I learned to make a big pile of snow at the entrance to block them while I plow or I get one of my other drivers there and we just do it fast but its great otherwise cause I charge for salt but most cars drag salt in from street so I don't have to use that much
> 
> I do 4 tim hortons/ wendy's drive thru's and they such cause you always have to make 2 trips but I charge for salt each time so thats ok
> 
> ...


I heard that the tim hortons are closing? Just watched some thing on the news last week. How's that going to effect you?


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Willis Concrete;1118279 said:


> I like that


X2. I always leave the in laws for last. Paying customers first.


----------



## Freedom Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

JpLawn;1118283 said:


> I heard that the tim hortons are closing? Just watched some thing on the news last week. How's that going to effect you?


wow i didn't hear anything about tim hortons closing, infact the owner just said she is opening another one, I am up in toronto Canada where you can't go 2 blocks without there being one either in a gas staion or free standing but I will follow up if I hear anything but that would suck for me as its 4 out of my 16 buildings but i also have 350 driveways i do aswell


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I won't plow car lots. I only plow small gravel areas when 4" or more and only down to 2" I do plow 24 hour convenient stores. (Good Money) And I do gas stations, but will only backdrag gas tank seals with now other clean up around them other then salt.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

A 24/7 gas station I would never do, too many idiots to deal with. One station I do opens up at 5:30am, so I usually get there by 3:30am so I'm long gone before even the first employee shows up. I also dumped my drives that people would complain because I came to much and then expected me to clear 1ft + out of the driveway for the same price after they said "just come when the storms completely over"


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I would never want to plow a gas station.......no thanks seems like a giant pain in the butt esp. one thats 24/7


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MahonLawnCare;1120167 said:


> I would never want to plow a gas station.......no thanks seems like a giant pain in the butt esp. one thats 24/7


Seems? So that comment comes with no experience?

Business that is open 24/7 has more potential to need service therefore more income does it not?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

MahonLawnCare;1120167 said:


> I would never want to plow a gas station.......no thanks seems like a giant pain in the butt esp. one thats 24/7


Why? I would! That'd be great money! Plus you can get a cofee whenever you plow it.


----------



## Freedom Dave (Sep 6, 2009)

It does have its advantages, because we have a relationship with my gas station I get free air lol, just kidding although I do but my gas station I do is where I meet at the beginning of our run so the guys all fill the trucks at anytime and the employees know I will come pay so they all don't have to wait for me plus they give me free slushies in the summer months lol


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Scottscape;1116005 said:


> HOA's =


A BIG X2 payup


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Any place with a trigger start depth.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Disagree - HOA's around here are great money makers. 

By the way, I learned the hard way on the Indian owned convenience stores.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mdirrigation;1111742 said:


> After 30 years of playing in the snow there are some businesses i wont plow .
> 
> 1. convience stores or any 24 hour establishments
> 2. gas stations
> ...


Same hear except I will plow gravel lots.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll plow almost anything for the right price


----------



## SnowJersey (Nov 22, 2010)

gas stations are terrible. I did a few in the past. Cars all over and those tank caps are a pain


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

The businesses that want to call us when they want it plowed .


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

cretebaby;1120178 said:


> Seems? So that comment comes with no experience?
> 
> Business that is open 24/7 has more potential to need service therefore more income does it not?


yes sir! dont bid em dont want em! we do medical facilities and they are a big enough pain in the butt being 24 7 im not dealing with jethro and his need for cigs at 3 am getting in my windrows!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

ajslands;1120211 said:


> Why? I would! That'd be great money! Plus you can get a cofee whenever you plow it.


that would be about the only advantage and to take a dump


----------



## Willis Concrete (Jan 9, 2009)

JpLawn;1118284 said:


> X2. I always leave the in laws for last. Paying customers first.


my in-laws pay me put if i wait to do it my wife wont go over there in till i do, then i come home and sleep in peace. but Family starts with an "F" means they will Fu($ you if they get the chance!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

*Reviving an old thread*

Sorry for the grave digging.

Wanted to know more on the specifics as to "why" new car dealerships are the pitts.

Reason I ask is that there is a dealership here that is looking for someone who will clear them, and it seems like a decent setup, as they "claim" that they remove all their cars to the interior of the shop during storms so that the lots can be cleared. Not sure if I'm being "snowed" or not, but I figured I'd ask.

And... any other places you don't like plowing can be added, as it was entertaining to read the previous responses

Mother in law...... :laughing:


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Dogplow: I work at a car dealership. They do in fact move their cars for easy access to their parking lots. They do not want their cars damaged and the insurance hassle if there is damage.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

SnowJersey;1124135 said:


> gas stations are terrible. I did a few in the past. Cars all over and those tank caps are a pain


I second this I hate gas stations plus by my neck of the woods these guys don't wanna pay so I stay awaypayup


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

thelettuceman;1643673 said:


> Dogplow: I work at a car dealership. They do in fact move their cars for easy access to their parking lots. They do not want their cars damaged and the insurance hassle if there is damage.


This dealership has on average $1m in vehicles on their lots, and they want their lots kept as a "priority" by a service. Supposedly, they don't even want the sidewalks done, as they have staff who does this continuously. Their staff marks out the property just before the snow (as they don't want markers all over the place due to the way it "looks") and they want it cleared all the time, as to encourage new car purchases.

I guess I'll have to wait and see exactly what the stipulations are. If my hunch is correct, they can be lumped into the group that doesn't want to pay for the service, hence the reason they're inquiring.

Time will tell.

Thanks


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BTW,

I have this lady who calls me every year, just prior to the season. They have a 5000 square foot parking area behind their house they want plowed of snow. I did it for the first time last year, and I vowed to never do it again. There is a short 25' long drive that leads into this area that gets done as well

It's all "PEA GRAVEL". 


It's self explanatory.....


----------



## d_charters (Nov 11, 2012)

*gas stations suck*

I plow one gas station on standby. if there is a big snow storm and his snow guy gets tied up he calls me. wont use me full time because he doesn't want a contract and his guy is only 75.hr. I usually get a call at 7A.M. to an 8 island gas station with a tim hortans drive through. talk about nightmare. a foot of snow takes about 3 hours. almost an accident every time. don't mind though. charge him $100. an hour. and 100 to salt. never salted it though. he always says enough salt comes in off the road on peoples tires. always someone stuck at the pumps though.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Gas stations suck period. Its not the tank caps its the damn transition of blacktop and concrete that you know about but STILL manage to impale yourself on. I have also found out that if you pile snow in the entrances and do the lot only a few idiots come in and over half will still be managing to get unstuck on your entrance piles. So go get a drink and they will be off by the time your back in truck.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't do apartment building anymore, too much hassle with cars always in the way.plus whats on your list.


----------

